# Rapidshare,MU,MF.....which to use



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Well i want 2 know which of the downloading sites give good speeds on FREE account.

I have used Mega Upload & Rapidshare & out of these two RS gives good speed
but doesnt support Download Managers.....& MegaUpload gives pathetic speed
on FREE account.

I m using Hotfile & MediaFire.....& MF gives me 135~180kBps speed on FREE account & also supports DM....hotfile give 70~90kBps & works on DM

I wanna know any other sites which are comparable to MF & Hotfile.....

There lots of sites such as FileServe,uploading etc....

If u know any pls comment....

NOTE: I am asking for FREE account & not PAID/PREMIUM account....do consider this point.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Mediafire, Fileserve are good for free user downloads.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Mediafire, Fileserve are good for free user downloads.



hey how much speed Fileserve gives u....???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

32Kbps. That is my max.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 32Kbps. That is my max.


how much is the speed of ur net connection???
will it give speeds as MF in TataPhoton+????
does it support DM?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, Mediafire has resume and DLM support. But Fileserve doesn't have resume support but, it does supports DLM. And the waiting after a download is complete is minimal in Fileserve when compared to others.

When I say DLM, I mean the best DLM, Internet Download Manager. Ditch everything and get IDM.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry guys better than IDM is jdownloader!!n in jdownloader you can resume Fileserve links.
@ *KaranTh85* - just give jdownloader a try!!If you like it then continue otherwise you can look for some other d/l manager!!


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not know but many users in this forum have suggested IDM and Orbit and now jDownloader. I have tried all of them but switched back to old favorite FlashGet which is easy to use and provides all the necessary features.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Mediafire is the best.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Sorry guys better than IDM is jdownloader!!n in jdownloader you can resume Fileserve links.
> @ *KaranTh85* - just give jdownloader a try!!If you like it then continue otherwise you can look for some other d/l manager!!



+1 for jdownloader 
you can download any file from any website you wish.even you tube. No need to even enter security codes etc.
even waits if the download slots for your country are full.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

@ssb1551,gagan007,Gollum: DM???hey guys we r not discussing DM here.....

@ico:thanx,MF is excellent dats y i opened this thread 2 know any other competitor 2 MF......


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Megaupload is better than mf.
Why?
East To upload your files.
You can resume downloads
you can use download managers
you can upgrade your free account to premium for free. Pm me to know the trick.

Cons.
No parallel downloads
25 seconds wait time

cons of media fire
corrupts rar files.
Uploading Files is a nightmare


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Jdownloder is specifically designed for downloading from filehosting sites which you are accessing as a free user. I think it has captcha recognition and extracts the multiple split files automatically(extremely useful for w@r3z downloading) But i find Jdownloader speeds to be a bit less compared to IDM.

@karan, ziddu is also easy to use. With no waiting, But you have to enter captcha.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Megaupload is better than mf.
> Why?
> East To upload your files.
> You can resume downloads
> ...



you r comparing MU premium with MF Free....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> you r comparing MU premium with MF Free....



other way around
mu free to mf premium.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 17, 2010)

Mediafire is good for free users like us.... But it has some problem with software downloads... Sometimes can get corrupt error... Still got no problem with media like movies... 

Another is ifile.net.... Supports resume for free users, but hard to find links, if anyone know about some good ifile wa*€z site....please pm me....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Yaar...all ye scurby dogs be pirates hahaha google be yer matey.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 17, 2010)

There is one more site like mediafire named 'freestorage . ro' [its * freestorage .ro'].Supports download resuming as well DMs,but good luck getting files you want. And also 'depositfiles' provide  limited download resume and DM support.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Most the fileshoting sites are supporting DM now, so.. thats not a problem. Time between downloads, resuming downloads are the two major things.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 18, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> Mediafire is good for free users like us.... But it has some problem with software downloads... Sometimes can get corrupt error... Still got no problem with media like movies...
> 
> Another is* ifile.net*.... Supports resume for free users, but hard to find links, if anyone know about some good ifile wa*€z site....please pm me....



sorry, its ifile.it.... have resume support....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

another good site missed by all: 4shared. tons of files & support DM. but sadly, no resume. also need wait before getting download.



Gollum said:


> +1 for jdownloader
> you can download any file from any website you wish.even you tube. No need to even enter security codes etc.
> even waits if the download slots for your country are full.



thanks. will give jdownloader a try soon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

thanx for posting guys.....well Mediafire has resume support & has parallel download support in Free Account......

hmm...so u all have posted this sites 
ifile.it,4shared,freestorage .ro,depositfiles

could pls comment on the download speed u got from these sites on Free Account.

Offtopic: I also use Utorrent if i dnt get my files from above sites.....but have a small question when we start a download in utorrent then a windows pops up with the list of files checkboxes we can select.....if there are 10files in it 
& i select only 5 then after downloading those 5 how to select rest 5 to begin download.....any idea...


----------

